# anything in southern cali that does not involve amr for a single role medic



## Ethan (Jul 29, 2017)

Anything in Souther California that does not involve amr as single role medic
/?


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 29, 2017)

Ethan said:


> Anything in Souther California that does not involve amr as single role medic
> /?


Hall Ambulance

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hall Ambulance
San Bernardino County Fire Department Ambulance Operator
Rialto Fire Department Ambulance Operator
Morongo Basin Ambulance
Gold Cross Ambulance
I know there are several more fire departments who have a single role medic position however I am not sure on which ones.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 29, 2017)

Sierra Madre FD hires single role.  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Sierra Madre FD hires single role.


Part-time, limited hours, no real benefits or retirement, and generally geared towards typical nozzle-work.

If you can, stick to Texas, OP.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 29, 2017)

I am not fond of texas anymore


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2017)

Ethan said:


> I am not fond of texas anymore


Please elaborate, because just about every other Texan on this forum swears it is _thee_ "Mecca" of single-role EMS.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 29, 2017)

If you can hanel terrible pay posting 24 hours day with no sleep and its a great place. The country run systems are better . Private pay is insulting. hospital base is worse. Everyone under 35 jumps to fire ems as soon as they can, the only money is transfer trucks


----------



## Ethan (Jul 29, 2017)

houston area has some good services but its houston sorry to say


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 29, 2017)

Ethan said:


> If you can hanel terrible pay posting 24 hours day with no sleep and its a great place. The country run systems are better . Private pay is insulting. hospital base is worse. Everyone under 35 jumps to fire ems as soon as they can, the only money is transfer trucks



what area of Texas do you work in? also what's your opinion that's wrong with Houston. I visited once I liked Houston city, Fort Bend area, and north parts of Harris County seemed nice to me


----------



## Ethan (Jul 29, 2017)

i work in the northeast .  I lived in Houston for two years and the traffic is even worse than Dallas I lived in a nice gated community with my significant other at the time and within two months her car was stolen from the garage which is gated. Additionally a Policer officer was shot on breaking and entering call 3 apts down from us. That being said, North Houston does have some nice areas such as the Woodlands and Spring.  Yes there are some  good service there but overall not a place for me. Now I could find a better job here in Have you ever worked for less than 13 dollars an hour as Medic?  Less than 10hr?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 29, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I know there are several more fire departments who have a single role medic position however I am not sure on which ones.



Huntington Beach Fire has AO's


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I know there are several more fire departments who have a single role medic position however I am not sure on which ones.


I can't think of any departments aside from Sierra Madre (part-time/ limited hours annually), and SBCoFD that are non-suppression ALS-paramedic positions.

The remaining "AO", or Ambulance Operator jobs in Southern California are all at the BLS-level.


CALEMT said:


> Huntington Beach Fire has AO's


BLS-level.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 29, 2017)

You should remember that many CA departments are essentially the same....for example, medics in San Diego making $14/hour. 

San Marcos Hayes County EMS is hiring soon, www.smhcems.com

Cypress Creek is also looking.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 29, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> what area of Texas do you work in? also what's your opinion that's wrong with Houston. I visited once I liked Houston city, Fort Bend area, and north parts of Harris County seemed nice to me



The 1960 corridor goes from ghetto to mansion really fast.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> BLS-level.



Could've sworn it was ALS.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Could've sworn it was ALS.


The department- yes; the AO program is BLS where you are "scouted"


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> The department- yes; the AO program is BLS where you are "scouted"


Just like Glendale...even if you hold a medic license as an AO you are strictly EMT only and the fire medics finally the ALS stuff. The good* thing about those two AO programs (Glendale and Huntington) is that the medics are on the engine so the AOs still "get" to go on all the EMS calls and transport the ALS calls so they at least get the experience
*Soley in comparison to the other AO programs (Downey, Culver City, Long Beach, etc) where the fire medics are still on their own ambulances so the AOs only get dispatched to BLS level calls so the only time they see ALS level patients is if there's no more medic units available or the call was triaged wrong in dispatch.

So yeah, the LA/OC AO programs aren't the place to go to be a medic doing medic things. Can't speak for SB Co or Rialto (the only two AO programs I know of off the top of my head outside LA/OC) but my understanding is that those AOs are EMT and Medic, where you're actually doing medic stuff.

But other than those 2 and AMR, single role, have scene authority, medics I can think of is Mercy Ambulance in parts of rural San Diego Co. 

Way out in the sticks is Gold Cross ambulance in Imperial County (that lovely stretch of desert between SD Co and Arizona), I think they're owned by Schaefer? 

Good Coast up in Oxnard, but they're owned by AMR so idk if that counts in your book as an AMR op lol


----------



## wtferick (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm not sure how these companies work their ALS units but Symons has the contract for Bishop and Mission has the contract for the salton sea area. Just throwing these out there.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 29, 2017)

I forgot their is flat line aka Lifeline in ventura county

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2017)

wtferick said:


> I'm not sure how these companies work their ALS units but Symons has the contract for Bishop and Mission has the contract for the salton sea area. Just throwing these out there.


I completely forgot about those ones. The Salton sea area has been running through companies like a meth user goes through money. It seems like every month there is a new provider there. Morongo Basin Ambulance tried it, gold cross, Salton city, and now mission.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 29, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I completely forgot about those ones. The Salton sea area has been running through companies like a meth user goes through money. It seems like every month there is a new provider there. Morongo Basin Ambulance tried it, gold cross, Salton city, and now mission.


I always cheer for these little companies to succeed haha


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2017)

These companies are hanger-ons to areas in the middle of nowhere. Not to be too harsh, but I would not uproot half way across the country for any of these 2-3 unit ambulance companies just because they're "non-fire 911".

Lets be real guys, and help the OP out.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lets be real guys, and help the OP out.



Okay... 

Before everyone else chimes in, stay out of CA. If you don't want to work for a FD, want to make crap pay with crap benefits, and crap schedules then you're more than welcome to come join the fun. If you don't want any of those seek life elsewhere.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> These companies are hanger-ons to areas in the middle of nowhere. Not to be too harsh, but I would not uproot half way across the country for any of these 2-3 unit ambulance companies just because they're "non-fire 911".
> 
> Lets be real guys, and help the OP out.


Considering AMR or Rural Metro (also AMR) seems to cover 90% of SoCal there isn’t much else to be said as far as listing other big companies. 

Everything in OC and LA is out since they are not 911 medics. Riverside county is all AMR. San Bernardino County is County Fire, AMR, a city department or two, Baker EMS (if they are even still around). Mono county is primarily Mono County EMS. And Inyo County looks to be Symons. 

I can not speak to the other ~5 counties in southern CA. If the OP is really wanting to move to CA it will greatly help if they are able to narrow it down to a more specific region.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2017)

Right, but throwing out fly by nights in the middle of nowhere California just doesn't seem cricket, IMO. Most of these companies don't even have a 401k, or full-time benefits for full-time work.

OP, the further north in California you move, the more maneuverability you will have with legitimacy of non-fire 911. For all of its cons, AMR is still well-established, and offers at least benefits. I say it all the time, the Central California coast is a hidden EMS gem- for California EMS.

@CALEMT is right, most non-fire driven EMS providers get fed up and eventually leave this state...for Texas (lulz).


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @CALEMT is right, most non-fire driven EMS providers get fed up and eventually leave this state...for *Arizona* (lulz).



Or in my case... lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Or in my case... lol


Way to ruin a fellas punchline...

Also, isn't Arizona another heavily-saturated paramedic state?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Way to ruin a fellas punchline...
> 
> Also, isn't Arizona another heavily-saturated paramedic state?



Not from what I've heard.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2017)

If you pick the right division for AMR it isn’t that bad. There are cons but there are also a lot of pluses. You have the ability to transfer to almost all 50 states, the ability to be on the Federal response team, they will pay for some of your education (75% of undergraduate and 50% of graduate) in addition to any other class that could help you with your job in any way (science, some computer classes).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Way to ruin a fellas punchline...
> 
> Also, isn't Arizona another heavily-saturated paramedic state?


I’ve been seeing a lot of job openings for ground medics and there has been 4-5 open flight medic (just for Air Methods)  positions for at least 3 months.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I’ve been seeing a lot of job openings for ground medics and there has been 4-5 open flight medic (just for Air Methods)  positions for at least 3 months.


Right, but that's perhaps because their fire departments are hiring again?//shrugs//

IIRC, like California, most of the fire departments out there hire merit-badge medics as well. Pretty much everyone on the engine is a paramedic in name, or functioning as one for the day. Plus, the AMR paramedic who gives the patients rides to the hospital after the 5 or so FFPM's have treated the patient, and relinquished care.

...i.e., the paramedics I had talked to out there gave me this impression. This was more in the Glendale/ unincorporated metro areas though.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't forget desert ambulance.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I say it all the time, the Central California coast is a hidden EMS gem- for California EMS.


Isn't there a private company up the coast somewhere north of Ventura Co that is part of CalPERS?


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 29, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Isn't there a private company up the coast somewhere north of Ventura Co that is part of CalPERS?


Aha, answered my own question lol 

North end of San Luis Obispo County, Cambria Community Healthcare District, and yup they're in CALPERS, 3% at 50 according to their website, sure more than anything McCormick offered down in LA lol

http://www.cambria-healthcare.org/ambulance.html


----------



## Ethan (Jul 30, 2017)

are they not all basics?


----------



## olaf1988 (Jul 30, 2017)

Cambria is staffed 1-to-1 and only has a few units to cover a huge area. They run 48s and have low call volume. Good place to work from the people I know who've worked there.


----------



## IFRMedic (Jul 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Part-time, limited hours, no real benefits or retirement, and generally geared towards typical nozzle-work.
> 
> If you can, stick to Texas, OP.




that was a while ago, vent. all medics are PERS/unlimited hours. even have a few FT PMs.

my buddy works there and he says it's going to be a south pas/san marino type dept sooner than later... he hopes anyway. ha


----------



## terrible one (Jul 31, 2017)

San Luis Ambulance in SLO sounds like a good option. Not quite socal but fairly close. But it's not super busy, limited posting, almost all 24 cars, all ALS system. The only problem is they rarely hire EMTs and when they do they start them part time, so you're going to need another job to supplement your income.

Honestly I'd look at other places than socal from what you want as far as an EMT job. Maybe inland or central CA but even then you're limited. If you have no plans to go fire CA is a horrible place for EMS save a few places.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 31, 2017)

IFRMedic said:


> that was a while ago, vent. all medics are PERS/unlimited hours. even have a few FT PMs.
> 
> my buddy works there and he says it's going to be a south pas/san marino type dept sooner than later... he hopes anyway. ha


Wait, what? But they still hire part-time medics. We are talking about Sierra Madre FD, right?

Granted you're right, it was years ago since I had applied, but the taste they left in my mouth then was certainly one that painted a very discretionary selection process picture with regard to their hiring tactics. 

I do know (then) they were having some internal issues with their staff that was running the paramedic program, but again, have no clue what's changed since.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Aug 1, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Wait, what? But they still hire part-time medics. We are talking about Sierra Madre FD, right?
> 
> Granted you're right, it was years ago since I had applied, but the taste they left in my mouth then was certainly one that painted a very discretionary selection process picture with regard to their hiring tactics.
> 
> I do know (then) they were having some internal issues with their staff that was running the paramedic program, but again, have no clue what's changed since.



i always enjoy reading your responses. cuz it always seems we walked in the same shoes. i too applied, interviewed and go the same feeling, and promptly the thanks but no thanks email. lol


----------



## olaf1988 (Aug 1, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Wait, what? But they still hire part-time medics. We are talking about Sierra Madre FD, right?
> 
> Granted you're right, it was years ago since I had applied, but the taste they left in my mouth then was certainly one that painted a very discretionary selection process picture with regard to their hiring tactics.
> 
> I do know (then) they were having some internal issues with their staff that was running the paramedic program, but again, have no clue what's changed since.




I got the same impression when I interviewed- and this was relatively recently.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 1, 2017)

who is an EMT ?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 2, 2017)

Ethan said:


> who is an EMT ?


I'm guessing they assumed you, based on this statement:


Ethan said:


> are they not all basics?


Perhaps the others didn't quite catch the Texas "paramedic" patch on your screen pic, or your paramedic status in your profile.

Either way, can you elaborate who you're referring to when you asked the above question? Many things get missed and, clearly, misinterpreted via the interwebs.

Edit: Or thread title/ question. Again, I'd still like to know what, or who you meant weren't EMT's? Fire, or SoCal ambulance providers...


----------



## IFRMedic (Aug 2, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> i always enjoy reading your responses. cuz it always seems we walked in the same shoes. i too applied, interviewed and go the same feeling, and promptly the thanks but no thanks email. lol


____

So, i guess the Captain in charge of EMS/hiring won't hire medics with little to no experience, and especially those with only IFT experience. He was in the private sector for a long time, and he is big on "quality" paramedics. The rather low call volume doesn't leave a lot of time for on the job training.. he wants you 'good to go'

Also, i guess they have LAPD and LASD (and a couple other agencies i forgot) guys with P#s on their dept working as medics on the RA as well. crazy.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 3, 2017)

Here's a couple of first in 911 systems that standout in my mind that are situated in the Central Valley, or on the Central Coast. Most, if not all are actively looking for paramedics.

Riggs Ambulance (Merced)
American Ambulance (Fresno/Kings)
Hall Ambulance (Bakersfield)
San Luis Ambulance (SLO)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 3, 2017)

If I ever had to move back, I'd go with one of those four.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 3, 2017)

IFRMedic said:


> ____
> 
> So, i guess the Captain in charge of EMS/hiring won't hire medics with little to no experience, and especially those with only IFT experience. He was in the private sector for a long time, and he is big on "quality" paramedics. The rather low call volume doesn't leave a lot of time for on the job training.. he wants you 'good to go'
> 
> Also, i guess they have LAPD and LASD (and a couple other agencies i forgot) guys with P#s on their dept working as medics on the RA as well. crazy.


The LAPD and LASD people have been medics for well over 10-15 years and only do it for fun. SMFD is an interesting place, call volume super low, constant turnover in the volunteer FF ranks, paid PT engineers and medics, and FT captains. It can be a good place to get used to how the fire service is, in terms of station life, and things like that.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Aug 8, 2017)

IFRMedic said:


> ____
> 
> So, i guess the Captain in charge of EMS/hiring won't hire medics with little to no experience, and especially those with only IFT experience. He was in the private sector for a long time, and he is big on "quality" paramedics. The rather low call volume doesn't leave a lot of time for on the job training.. he wants you 'good to go'
> 
> Also, i guess they have LAPD and LASD (and a couple other agencies i forgot) guys with P#s on their dept working as medics on the RA as well. crazy.



Just because I made a poor choice in choosing a screen name gave you the assumption I was fresh out of school or had ONLY IFT experience? I came into that interview with 5 years medic experience with equal amount of als IFT and 911 als experience outside of LA Co. and outside of California for that matter. If he wanted quality medics then he should've at least gave me the chance because I made it very clear the lengths i would go to provide the best als care i could have provided for that dept. functioning in that county. Where the interview took turns for the worst and a little unfriendly if you ask me is when he found out I had no fire science classes and my passion laid with paramedicine. Also, as @jgmedic stated I wanted to explore and learn more about fire based ems and station life.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 8, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> Just because I made a poor choice in choosing a screen name gave you the assumption I was fresh out of school or had ONLY IFT experience? I came into that interview with 5 years medic experience with equal amount of als IFT and 911 als experience outside of LA Co. and outside of California for that matter. If he wanted quality medics then he should've at least gave me the chance because I made it very clear the lengths i would go to provide the best als care i could have provided for that dept. functioning in that county. Where the interview took turns for the worst and a little unfriendly if you ask me is when he found out I had no fire science classes and my passion laid with paramedicine. Also, as @jgmedic stated I wanted to explore and learn more about fire based ems and station life.



I had 2.5 years ALS 911 experience, no fire anything, but I had a good friend who worked there.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Aug 8, 2017)

jgmedic said:


> I had 2.5 years ALS 911 experience, no fire anything, but I had a good friend who worked there.



I had no in like that. I also thought maybe i would've benefitted from a station visit. But it was years ago. Live and learn.


----------



## olaf1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> Just because I made a poor choice in choosing a screen name gave you the assumption I was fresh out of school or had ONLY IFT experience? I came into that interview with 5 years medic experience with equal amount of als IFT and 911 als experience outside of LA Co. and outside of California for that matter. If he wanted quality medics then he should've at least gave me the chance because I made it very clear the lengths i would go to provide the best als care i could have provided for that dept. functioning in that county. Where the interview took turns for the worst and a little unfriendly if you ask me is when he found out I had no fire science classes and my passion laid with paramedicine. Also, as @jgmedic stated I wanted to explore and learn more about fire based ems and station life.




The captain that does the interviews seems to equate anything non-fire with IFT. I had to explain several times that I had experience as a first-in medic, just not with a fire department. Not a great experience interviewing there, very off-putting to have the basic aspects of your previous job questioned over and over.


----------



## IFRMedic (Aug 14, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> Just because I made a poor choice in choosing a screen name gave you the assumption I was fresh out of school or had ONLY IFT experience? I came into that interview with 5 years medic experience with equal amount of als IFT and 911 als experience outside of LA Co. and outside of California for that matter. If he wanted quality medics then he should've at least gave me the chance because I made it very clear the lengths i would go to provide the best als care i could have provided for that dept. functioning in that county. Where the interview took turns for the worst and a little unfriendly if you ask me is when he found out I had no fire science classes and my passion laid with paramedicine. Also, as @jgmedic stated I wanted to explore and learn more about fire based ems and station life.



There is no need for fire science classes to work as a medic there. He indeed wants medics with a passion for medicine, so if you are still interested maybe brush up on your interview skills and reapply sometime.


----------



## Generic (Aug 16, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Aha, answered my own question lol
> 
> North end of San Luis Obispo County, Cambria Community Healthcare District, and yup they're in CALPERS, 3% at 50 according to their website



Thanks to Jerry Brown, that is no longer the case. New people to the CALPERS system will be under the new formula of 2.7% at 57. Cambria needs to update their website.


----------



## ANissan951 (Sep 30, 2017)

I know San Bernadino County fire has single role ambulance operators both emt and medics and Escondido Fire Department also has single role Medic jobs


----------

